# Show & Tell - Vinyl designs you have made



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

So I have had a look around and not found any thread in the Vinyl decal department where you get to show off your latest (or not so latest) designs and proud moments. 

So, thought I would start....

I do mainly vinyl decals which are going really well but decided today to try something different and unqiue and this is what I made... first ever attempt at something like this but I think they worked out well for my first try.

So first 3 are the silhouette pictures I had a play around with today..

4th picture is basic lettering for a business customer

Last is a logo for a Mechanic that I designed and installed.

So what new and interesting projects have you been up to lately?


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Those silhouettes look fantastic. Is it possible to do that with CorelX4? I would love to try something like that. I would appreciate any tips on what steps you take in producing that.

Once again, awesome work.


----------



## maskman (Apr 2, 2011)

Love the silhouettes!! I may have to try it. Great work!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Man, weeding but have been a pain in the @$$ on those pictures. How did you convert the pictures into a cuttable file?


----------



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks all for your comments 

I don't have Coreldraw and work with pretty simple programs. I used Paint.Net (free download) to alter the photos to prepare them for cut. I converted the photo into a pencil sketch, then converted the pencil sketch to a light oil painting (altered the levels to suit) and then levelled the darkness until I could see definite 'shadow lines' on the images.

I don't have fancy cutting software either and use Make The Cut (easy to use and has the layout that I like - can do all sorts, shadows, conical & bezier warps, convert images to Rhinestone designs and allows you to trace any image into it to cut using pixel trace, it does everything the expensive cut programs do and was cheap at US $58.36) It is an AMAZING program to use and I highly recommend it - check it out at Make the Cut!™ - Offical Website - Greatest cutter software yet created!

It has a feature that when you import a trace it allows you to alter the image before importing (de-speckles the image, only traces dark lines/light lines/certain colours etc) and allows re-sampling of the image to get more or less definition. 

And then the silhouette image was born. I have a MH1351 US Cutter and took about 5-10 minutes to weed the designs as you see them....

A great add on for T-shirt businesses - people can take in their pictures and personalise T-shirts - could be used for people that have passed by scanning old photos or even used to create your own clip art - the uses are endless for this type of thing  

Any image can be converted - animal/person/building/flower...


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with the others. Absolutely awesome job. Something I never considered, but definitely have to try


----------



## jimmy31 (Feb 8, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> Those silhouettes look fantastic. Is it possible to do that with CorelX4? I would love to try something like that. I would appreciate any tips on what steps you take in producing that.
> 
> Once again, awesome work.


May look at the free corel draw training videos on youtube. they have a great video on creating pop art effects.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hsqbk2AlT0I[/media]
Great work insanedecals.


----------



## moxiedesignz (Nov 11, 2011)

That's amazing work. Never thought something that detailed can cut. 

How do I save this thread as a favorite? Im not ready to get to this level yet, but one day. Im still trying to cut the sons of anarchy logo, but have had no success.


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

here's a few I regularly cut..


----------



## Thyezer (Apr 30, 2007)

Here are a few of the designs I have done:


----------



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

Thyezer said:


> Here are a few of the designs I have done:


I'm loving the wrap around style pics on your T's -the fish is great, awesome job! Great work!!


----------



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

redlinecol said:


> here's a few I regularly cut..


Nice clean designs, they look great!


----------



## CreativiTEES (Sep 1, 2010)

Thyezer said:


> Here are a few of the designs I have done:


Wow these are nice, what program and cutter do you use? I like the 3m on the on shirt it looks good. I use vinyl but just one color I knew you could do multiple colors but I've never seen them like that.


----------



## Thyezer (Apr 30, 2007)

CreativiTEES said:


> Wow these are nice, what program and cutter do you use? I like the 3m on the on shirt it looks good. I use vinyl but just one color I knew you could do multiple colors but I've never seen them like that.


Thanks for all the compliments! 

I use CorelDraw with a Roland GX-24. 

Here are a few more: (Last one was for my daughters Balsa Wood Race Car)


[media]http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad287/thyezer/ChristmasShirts.jpg[/media][media]http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad287/thyezer/SweatshirtWhiteGraffiti.png[/media][media]http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad287/thyezer/BHSFootball2009-Copy.png[/media][media]http://i944.photobucket.com/albums/ad287/thyezer/PA094075-1.jpg[/media]


----------



## jimmy31 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some of my recent jobs.

Good work Thyezer.


----------



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

jimmy31 said:


> Some of my recent jobs.
> .


Your Tees look great! Nice designs!


----------

